# SHENZHEN | China Resources Shennan Road No. 1 | 262m | 54 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.sz.gov.cn/lhq//qt/tzgg/201703/t20170308_6037236.htm
http://www.sz.gov.cn/lhq//qt/tzgg/201703/P020170315621442650315.jpg
http://www.sz.gov.cn/lhq//qt/tzgg/201703/P020170315621439138831.jpg


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By luedde. They expect 300m~


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

FYI location is at: 

1001 Shennan E Rd, Luohu Qu, Shenzhen, Guangdong, China, 518000

The triangular plot at the southwest corner Shennan and Yanhe Roads


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Demolition Complete Posted by dadahuang on 2018-4-5


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Alleged Design by PLP Archtects 

Posted by PAFC


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Nice. I hope we get some more info about height etc. soon.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Excavation started rumored to be around 260m in height.

Posted by Jkla


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-05-01 by luedde


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-06-14 from 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-10-18 by 悠游有右


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-05-28 by 摩天圳


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Another one for Shennan Rd.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-12-04 by allenlun0503


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-07 by 摩天圳


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

*262m*
























262米！深圳“华润深南一号”幕墙安装工程江河中标_手机网易网


项目概况该项目位于深圳市罗湖区黄贝片区，建设单位为华润置地深南发展（深圳）有限公司，是集超高层写字楼、裙楼（含商业、公共配套）及地下室（含地下商业、车库、设备用房）为一体的城市综合体项目.



3g.163.com


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Its just another 250m+ in SZ


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-03 by luedde


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-04 via 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-04 by 许宗衡


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

What's that building UC on the right? Any info?


----------

